# mod rewrite von .php auf .php?id=... klappt nicht



## tayke (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gern von name.php auf test.php?id=name umleiten,
leider bekomme ich bei der Endung .php immer einen Script-Fehler.
Wenn ich jetzt aber .php gegen .html ersetze und name.html aufrufe, klappt das einwandfrei.


```
RewriteEngine on 
Options +FollowSymLinks 
RewriteRule ^(.*)\.html$ /temp/test.php?id=$1 [L]
```
Wenn ich hier html gegen php ersetze kommt, wie gesagt, der Skript-Fehler 500.

Kann mir da jemand sagen, was da schief geht bzw. wie ich von name.php auf test.php?id=name umleiten kann?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich denke das ganze rennt in eine Endlosschleife. Mir faellt auch grad nicht ein womit sich das umgehen liesse.


----------



## Gumbo (25. Oktober 2006)

Wenn Muster und Ersatz denselben Charakter haben (etwa dieselbe Dateierweiterung), ist die Endlosschleife perfekt. Abhilfe schafft da eine Ausnahmebedingung, etwa:
	
	
	



```
RewriteCond   %{REQUEST_FILENAME}   !/foo\.php$
RewriteRule   ^([^/])\.php$   /foo.php?bar=$1   [L]
```


----------

